

No Jobs? Learn to Code (my new post) - rutipo
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/no-jobs-just-learn-to-code-2012-02-16

======
ChuckMcM
Interesting juxtaposition of articles like this saying 'coders are the future'
and the articles on India saying 'coders are not programmers'. I think the
tech talent shortage is more about programmers than coders, but its not at all
clear that everyone agrees.

~~~
rutipo
I thought of that article too, I think we need more of everything - coders,
programmers, it will fuel entrepreneurship if more people will have the tools
to do more with what we already know.

